# The Most Alpha Chest Exercises



## NbleSavage (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Beefcake (Sep 9, 2014)

That was great!!!


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 9, 2014)

funny as Eff!

See the slobber trail on the dog bowl!


----------



## stonetag (Sep 9, 2014)

410...pussy! Good stuff savage.


----------



## snake (Sep 9, 2014)

I love that dude!


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 9, 2014)

How much can you bench just replaced what's your name as the most asked question in the world.  I no one cares what you name is......bench 315 followed by some 410's.....


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 9, 2014)

No i don't want a spot .....Just watch me.... Funny shit!


----------



## KillKittens (Sep 9, 2014)

I must admit, I let loose at least 7 giggles watching that video clip!!!

Alpha, you rock!!!!


----------



## deadlift666 (Sep 9, 2014)

KillKittens said:


> I must admit, I let loose at least 7 giggles watching that video clip!!!
> 
> Alpha, you rock!!!!



Hee hee hee hee hee hee hee, this time around? Wow. That's impressive! You rock!!!!!


----------



## JackC4 (Sep 25, 2014)

Lol but I am stronger on incline !!!!!!


----------



## cotton2012 (Sep 25, 2014)

"whats up dog"


----------



## jwelch81 (Sep 29, 2014)

I need thats shirt!!! reps for Jesus!! Dont spot me bro, watch me.  LOL!!


----------



## Ascastlat (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm always amazed at the things Dom can actually do outside of his character. Like in this one he busts out a human flag and in other videos he does like squirrel push ups and free standing handstand push ups. Tough stuff.


----------



## anewguy (Oct 3, 2014)

Pretty funny.  Don't forget the quarter rep bench press guys.  Be sure to load up about 450 lbs so you can bend your elbows a few times and set it back down.


----------

